# Lost Email In Thunderbird



## setterman29 (Feb 28, 2006)

For at least the fourth time in recent weeks, I've lost my email and have had to begin a new account to begin receiving new emails. Is there any quick, easy way to retrieve the lost emails? Also, with the new email account, I apparently do not have the proper SMTP setting to be able to send mail. Any help would be deeply appreciated. I'm use Firefox as my browser.
Thanks,
Setterman29


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"... lost my email and have had to begin a new account ..."

How did you lose your email? And what happened to your old accounts? Are all your accounts with the same provider or different ones?

"Is there any quick, easy way to retrieve the lost emails?"

Do you mean messages on your lost accounts? Not knowing anything about those accounts it's impossible to speculate about messages.

"... do not have the proper SMTP setting to be able to send mail."

Usually when you open an email account either the provider tells you what settings and servers to use. Ask them.


----------



## setterman29 (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks for your response.
My main email client is Optonline.net. I have no idea how I lost emails during the past weeks. Yes, I'd like to recoup lost messages. 

I did contact Optonline and found the correct setting for sending emails.

Thanks again,
Setterman29


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm not familiar with Optonline.net and haven't yet used Thunderbird, so have to talk generalities.

Depending on Optonline's defaults and your settings in Thunderbird your email may be deleted from the mail server when you download it, or when you delete it from your local folders, or after a certain number of days, or "never." Use their web mail method (access their homepage with your browser and click on 'Mail') to login to your account. If your lost emails are still on the server you will see them.

Have you really opened several different email accounts with Optonline (as I had assumed) or just had to redefine the same account several times in Thunderbird? This is important because somebody who knows Thunderbird may be able to help find some of the lost emails.

Lecture time: Email messages (and address books and bookmarks) are like other personal computer data; they are at high risk of loss unless you make backup copies. Some people make complete copies of their hard disk every day. I find it sufficient to backup only my personal stuff and some downloaded applications--a total of about 500 megabytes--once or twice a month. I use two CD-RWs in rotation. Something really important I may make an immediate copy on a flash drive or another computer. I'm just giving an example of a backup scheme--not making any recommendation for frequency or media. Just decide on your backup method and frequency, and DO IT. End of Lecture.


----------



## setterman29 (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks, again.
Each time my emails got lost, I've been directed to make a new email account, so I should have about three old ones floating around in cyberspace or elsewhere. I'll try your suggestions and see what happens.
Setterman29


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

http://home.att.net/~cherokee67/index6.html#7mail

Mail Account Folder Location

Manually Transfer Mail Files

This will help you out and your be able to see the other older accounts you have if they were not deleted.

I would backup all your email profiles first so you have a copy.
Then make sure all is ok before deleting anything.


MozBackup 1.4.6 is a great backup and restore program too and it is FREE.

General
--------------------------------------------------
MozBackup is a simple utility for creating backups of 
Mozilla Firefox, Mozilla Thunderbird, SeaMonkey, 
Mozilla Suite and Netscape profiles.

It allows you to backup and restore bookmarks, mail, 
contacts, history, extensions, cache etc.

Supported versions:
* Firefox 1.0 - 2.0
* Thunderbird 1.0 - 2.0 
* SeaMonkey 1.0a - 1.1
* Mozilla Suite 1.7 - 1.7.x
* Netscape 7.x.

Darn MozBackup 1.4.6 is out and I got MozBackup 1.4.5 but from the changelog I am ok with what I have but still I should upgrade to get the "Fix: Password handling in FF 2.0.0.2/1.5.0.10." and "Add: Support for Places." (what ever this is I don't know but they added it) 
Looks like the "Add: Support for Places." is for extensions because pass version listed the extensions but guess there are to many to list.

I used the zip version so you can just unzip it to it's own folder and run it. I got the newer MozBackup 1.4.6 too and opened it up. It knew just where everything was and the backup folders were at too.


----------



## setterman29 (Feb 28, 2006)

Hello:
I'm very grateful for the help you've given. I've tried the suggestions, as far as I have been able, but cannot locate the lost mail. So, I guess, rather than beat a dead horse, I'll just forget about spilt milk.

Thanks again, all
Setterman


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Your welcome. If your sure you don't have any other Thunderbird profiles then I guess it is gone if you only have the one profile.

But even so look in the profile and see if you have any added files there.

On your losted email was it in your inbox or a folder you made? If one you made then looking in your profile you should see a file with that name.

Also see Restore Netscape or Mozilla Deleted Mail •• Only Under Specific Conditions
This may help if you did not compacted the mail. I never compact my mail.


----------

